# Eclipse JSP Syntax Highlight



## Ferenjito (23. Jan 2006)

Hi,

ich suche ein Plugin für Eclipse dass mir beim Erstellen von WebApps behilflich ist, vor allem JSP-Syntax Highlight ist gefragt. Lomboz habe ich zwar eingefügt, getan hat sich aber nix, JSPs werden immer noch grau in grau angezeigt. Weiss jemand wie ich vorzugehen habe?

MfG Ferenjito


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2006)

das WTP kann das: http://www.eclipse.org/webtools/


----------



## Ferenjito (23. Jan 2006)

Habe mir das WTP gerade runtergeladen & installiert, aber JSP werden immer noch grau in grau angezeigt. Muss man da irgendwas umstellen?
Danke,
Ferenjito


----------



## Roar (23. Jan 2006)

hm, muss mich wohl geirrt haben ???:L


----------



## mlange8801 (23. Jan 2006)

> ich suche ein Plugin für Eclipse dass mir beim Erstellen von WebApps behilflich ist, vor allem JSP-Syntax Highlight ist gefragt. Lomboz habe ich zwar eingefügt, getan hat sich aber nix, JSPs werden immer noch grau in grau angezeigt. Weiss jemand wie ich vorzugehen habe?



Mit welchem Editor werden denn die Jsps bei Dir geöffnet?
Bei wtp und lomboz sind editoren dabei, die Syntax highlighting etc. für jsps unterstützen.
unter Fenster/benutzervorgaben/Workbench/Dateizuordnungen kann man ggf. den Editor wechseln.


----------

